# Seized rear shock absorber lower bolt.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Made an attempt to upgrade shocks only to come to find the bigger bolt at the bottom of the stock shock absorber in the rear wouldn’t even budge with a breaker bar. Has anyone else faced this? What method did you use to remove them? What size socket? Thanks.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Soak with penetrating oil On the entire bolt and use the only socket that fits.

If that don't work. And you have a big hammer. Put socket on bolt and beat on socket with hammer. The Vibration might knock the rust out and loosen the bolt. Preferably with a impact socket as that'll hold up to the beating. 


And if THAT don't work. Heat the bolt up without burning down the car.

You might try visiting a shop first and have them loosen the bolt with their impact gun.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd just pay a shop with an impact to loosen it for you. Really easy and you could probably find a guy to do it for $20.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Try

http://www.kanolabs.com/penLub.html

Best stuff EVER!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

heat and impact

electric impacts are cheap and work great...impact will remove the fastener not break it, like a breaker bar does.

heat is a necessary tool for anyone working on cars.


----------

